# Welcome Blake Griffin



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ricky rubio all the way!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Man, we'll be getting a top pick, and sadly, our team is pretty deep at every position. Griffin will have to compete with Randolph/Camby/Kaman up front most likely, Rubio has Baron/Mike and Eric in the back court and Thornton seems to have the SF position on lock.

I think we need to do a full rebuild, stockpile on first rounders for the next two years, and see what we can do. If we can get a 15-20 range first + expiring for Camby, I'd do it. Then send Kaman to Minny with Minnys pick returned and rights to Sofo for there first. Take Thabeet and Harden with the two highest picks, Budinger/Collison with the 15-20 pick and we can have a nice nuclues with EJ/Budinger/Harden/Thabeet/Jordan/Taylor/Thornton.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im tired of rebuilding

weve been rebuilding what like for the last decade


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I know you guys would like it, but will the FO really consider a rebuild?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Man, we'll be getting a top pick, and sadly, our team is pretty deep at every position. Griffin will have to compete with Randolph/Camby/Kaman up front most likely, Rubio has Baron/Mike and Eric in the back court and Thornton seems to have the SF position on lock.
> 
> I think we need to do a full rebuild, stockpile on first rounders for the next two years, and see what we can do. If we can get a 15-20 range first + expiring for Camby, I'd do it. Then send Kaman to Minny with Minnys pick returned and rights to Sofo for there first. Take Thabeet and Harden with the two highest picks, Budinger/Collison with the 15-20 pick and we can have a nice nuclues with EJ/Budinger/Harden/Thabeet/Jordan/Taylor/Thornton.


WHere do you come up with these ideas?? You have quite an imagination


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dunleavy needs to just kill himself. Another lotto pick ain't gonna do spit. Fire yourself and bring in Avery Johnson moron.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Wouldn't bringing in Avery Johnson require for the team to trade Baron Davis? Not that I'm against it at this point (good luck getting anything worthwhile in return though), but if the guy can barely tolerate Dunleavy's rigid system, how would he ever put up with the little dictator? I'd much rather see an offensive minded coach like Flip Saunders, or even someone who's proven himself able to max out a team's talent like Jeff Vangundy, though he too is likely to clash with Davis.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

HKF said:


> Dunleavy needs to just kill himself. Another lotto pick ain't gonna do spit. Fire yourself and bring in Avery Johnson moron.


No thanks to Avery. Im all for Dunleavy moving up to the front office permanently but Avery is not the answer.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

im all for flip saunders coaching


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> No thanks to Avery. Im all for Dunleavy moving up to the front office permanently but Avery is not the answer.


List the pros of having Dunleavy in the front office. List one.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Simple solution: trade the pick. Griffin, I feel is not going to be a dominate pro. Rubio might be, (likely will be) but with Davis and Gordon in the backcourt for the foreseeable future I see no reason to spend a top 3 pick a guy who won't get starting minutes for the next four years. Dunleavy needs to assess the frontcourt situation at season's end, and depending on exactly how things work out with the "big 3", think seriously about either packaging one of them with the pick, or trading the pick straight-up for another impact player like Randolph. Now, it may sound a bit trite, but MD Jr. should be a definite target. If Dunleavy steps down, or gets fired as head coach, it would be a smart move to think about trading that pick to Indy for his son. It seems Dun Jr. may be the odd man out in Hoosierland anyway, considering the way Daniels has performed in his stead. So why not offer up that pick for a well-rounded, versatile player like Dunleavy who can play either wing position, pass the ball and knock down long-range jumpers consistently? Mike is under contract through '10-11 at a fairly reasonable 10 mil/per and would be a much-needed addition on a team with essentially no one besides Baron and EG who can even shoot the ball beyond 15 feet. This might mean that Camby has to be moved, but I think it would work out better in the long run to have Randolph and Kaman up front, with Thornton/Dunleavy/Gordon sharing the minutes, rather than the way it is now with our three veteran, proven bigs all looking for their 35 mpg. If Gordon can adjust to playing the PG position on a part-time basis it would make things even better. 

I don't know, just an idea. Obviously we're all fed up here with the continuous "rebuilding" and further work is required in order to set things in the right direction. So, it's now on the new GM/crappy coach to do something about it. To me, this is the perfect solution since Dunleavy Sr. has always said that he would never want to coach his own son. Okay coach, all you have to do now is work a trade for him and resign your post! Done and Dun!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Chan said:


> List the pros of having Dunleavy in the front office. List one.


1. he's not elgin baylor


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i think james harden will be the best player coming into the draft next year.....chances are that we won't get the first pick.....hopefully rubio and griffin will be taken #1, #2, and harden will fall to us.....

although we have baron playing point, gordon is far from being a sure thing at the 2 spot.....if harden was drafted then he would probably take the starting spot from gordon as a rookie.....and harden could also play the 3 spot if we go small....


i really really hope that we don't get griffin....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Griffin will be a better pro player than Harden, but the Clippers are set at the frontcourt position. Trade the pick, or trade down and draft Harden or Curry.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

If we get the chance to get Rubio, we've gotta take him. To me it seems like he'll be something special.

Trade Baron to the lakers for Odom or something silly like that. Everyone will be happy.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> *Griffin will be a better pro player than Harden*, but the Clippers are set at the frontcourt position. Trade the pick, or trade down and draft Harden or Curry.



i guess our opinions differ.....


by the way, weren't you the one in the derrick rose threads saying that he wouldn't be anything special in the nba???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nope, or at least I dont recall saying that. Now Conley is a different case.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Nope, or at least I dont recall saying that. Now Conley is a different case.


my mistake....it was probably HKF, for some reason i always get you and HKF mixed up...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well truth be told, me and HKF werent so giddy on Rose from the get go. But I dont recall saying he would be a bust


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Well truth be told, me and HKF werent so giddy on Rose from the get go. But I dont recall saying he would be a bust


yeah, i just reread that thread, seems HKF really didn't see anything special in him, and you and dre also agreed.....but you never explicitly stated that he would be a bust.......


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Chan said:


> List the pros of having Dunleavy in the front office. List one.


YOu must be a new Clipper fan b/c Dunleavy has some how convinced DTS to open up his pocket book for players and not to mention the sick practice facility. Dunleavy recovered quite well after EB screwed us when he got Camby and Randolph. DOnt kid yourself Dunleavy has been making all personnel decisions since his arrival.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> YOu must be a new Clipper fan b/c Dunleavy has some how convinced DTS to open up his pocket book for players and not to mention the sick practice facility. Dunleavy recovered quite well after EB screwed us when he got Camby and Randolph. DOnt kid yourself Dunleavy has been making all personnel decisions since his arrival.


he's no clipper fan


----------

